# Training a Maltese to Swim???



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Everyone. I Wanted to get advise on Maltese and Should you teach them to Swim?*

*I Have a Inground Pool. The weather has been funny still but when it warms up I don't know if I should let Yogi in and teach him to swim or not. I Have a LifeJacket for when hes around that area. But I See lots of Great Videos of little malts just swimming away.*
*They Are really Good.*

*Also Does the Treated water in Pools present Problems? I Would Love to hear from those of you that do let the Babies in a pool.*
*Iam Near no lakes so its just a pool Iam Intrested in.*
*Id Greatly appreciate anything you can tell me about this.*
*Nickee in Pa**
*Thank you.*


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I wouldn't let Spookie in with her long hair unless I was in too. Afraid it would drag her down. A flotation jacket is a good idea! I'd guess you would have to rinse his fur just like you would your hair after a swim. I've always rinsed salt water off, guess its the same.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sprite and Kissy (my daughter's dog) were in my above-ground pool last year and they both could doggie paddle.... but I think they hated it, so they probably won't be going in again unless they're floating on a raft, lol. We have salt water in the pool, so I don't know about chlorine. I have life-jackets for them, but last year I put them in without them because my whole family was in there and we were right next to them the entire time with our hands under them so they wouldn't go under.

I think that all dogs are different. Ted, another one of mine. seems to like the water and Harry loves being on the raft, so they all have their own thing. I think that the main thing is to start slowly, make sure that they know how to get out of the water, and never let them in unsupervised. Also, just remember that they can sunburn too. 

Good luck and if you let Yogi in the pool, take lots of pics for us :thumbsup:.

Debbie


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We took Boo in a few weeks ago for safety reason wanted to make sure just in case he knew how to head to the steps. We would never have him out there by himself, but wanted to be safe. Even though his tail was wagging, when we go out the door, he hugs the wall of the house and won't go near the pool . Since it was hot this weekend, we thought about trying it again, but didn't want to spook him. Maybe we will try a raft so he can float around with us LOL


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

None of my boys have ever been afraid of water. You do need to be aware of the ears if they have ear problems. I put Riley's life vest on him and put him in the pool the other day. We had him swim back and forth between us about 4 feet. And he likes laying in my floaty with me!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

All three of mine have been in the pool, and they all three hate it. They, too, hug the wall if they are outside while I'm in the pool. We took them all in at separate times, just to be sure they knew what to do should they fall in....which I believe each one of them has done on at least one occasion! They are never outside alone, so I was right there to fish them out.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

We have a pool and only my mom's dog enjoys the water but he hates swimming! He likes to hang out on a raft. All of our dogs have a natural "doggy paddle" instinct.

Does Yogi show any interest in the pool? I would show him slowly and always be in the pool with him because he'll feel more comfortable.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Enjoying all the great replys. No He doesn't . I Do go in the pool area without Him Being in my Arms. He wanted down. I Did It Once and He does Zoomies all around the Area That Why I Bought The Swim Vest. Thank you all for These Tips. Nickee**


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley can swim I guess by instinct


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Great post! We have an In ground pool, but I haven't taken the malts for a swim. I think for safety, I need to make sure they can find the stairs. I don't let them in the yard alone, but it only takes a second for the unthinkable to happen. Our schnauzer can't swim...we found out the hard way. The DH pulled him in a few years ago and he sank to the bottom. My hubby doesn't swim, so I went in after the dog. Hubs was dog paddling, but couldn't get to the bottom to grab Nemo. He was afraid to let go of the side for more than a second. lol He thought that all dogs could swim. Uh..no. Why he wanted a house with a pool when he can't swim and is a bit afraid of the water, I don't know.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I do not have a swimming pool, but my Aunt and Uncle have a swimming pool and a lake, and one day Jasmine was walking ahead of me and she got a little to close to the lake - Well let's just say we were both scared!!! I decided to take her swimming and ummm well she didn't like it one bit; however, I try to take her swimming once every summer. Hope you like the pictures!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

dntdelay said:


> I do not have a swimming pool, but my Aunt and Uncle have a swimming pool and a lake, and one day Jasmine was walking ahead of me and she got a little to close to the lake - Well let's just say we were both scared!!! I decided to take her swimming and ummm well she didn't like it one bit; however, I try to take her swimming once every summer. Hope you like the pictures!!


adorable photos! :wub: :wub:


Nickee, I think you can try to take Yogi into the pool with you. I did the life vest on Obi first and showed him where the stairs were. Once he knew, I actually took the life vest off because he swam better without it. Always make sure someone is in the water at the same time as the pup. Let us know how it goes! here's a video of Obi's first time swimming:





i would say he doesn't love it but tolerates it ;-P

let us know how it goes with Yogi!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Marisa Thank you the video is Great. I Will never let him in without Myself Or Someone Right There. I Hope It Will be A Little something he will enjoy. If I See Otherwise. Ill Back Away from it. Its Just when I see them having fun in videos. I Wish I Could Do some Fun Things with him and The pool is right here. If He Likes It Ok. If Not I Wont Force him at all. Ill Sure Be Letting You all know.*
*The Rain HAs to Stop And Sunshine We Need Before I can even Try. Wow What a June!!!!!!*
*Nickee**


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Well Nickee, I do believe you will need to get a professional swimmer to teach him how to swim like a champ!!!! Have you tried to call Kermit the frog  Heeheehee!!! I hope both of you have a great time in the pool!!! And you must get pics Nickee


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

dntdelay said:


> I do not have a swimming pool, but my Aunt and Uncle have a swimming pool and a lake, and one day Jasmine was walking ahead of me and she got a little to close to the lake - Well let's just say we were both scared!!! I decided to take her swimming and ummm well she didn't like it one bit; however, I try to take her swimming once every summer. Hope you like the pictures!!


 
Those are great pics Audrey! Looks like you are having a great time even if Jasmine isn't.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

We found out last summer that Dais can swim but she isn't a fan of being wet, especially her face!! She loves to float around on an Avengers boogie board though and of course be cuddled in a warm towel when she gets out. I didn't rinse her and she didn't seem to suffer any ill effects from it. I just read an article in my vet's newsletter about the necessity of safety vests, apparently all dog's knowing how to swim is a myth


----------

